# Any CS member in the Orlando Florida area?



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be in Orlando April 29th through May 4th for a training class, and if possible would like to meet up with locals to have a drink and a cigar! If there is anyone interested let me know!

Shawn:ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

There are quite a few gorillas in that area.. have fun!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hope your wanting to hook up and smoke and not for sexual favors. :r

Note to CS members: I work with Shawn. Great guy. If you get the oppurtunity to meet him I highly recommend it. Oh yea...Hide your beer.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

HA! Yer funny Mike! :ss


----------

